# I shaved poor Lucy tonight



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, I did it. I cut down Lucy's coat and blended in her bald spots. The biopsy results came back for the skin biopsy she had and were basically unconclusive. Her extreme hair loss was not caused by any major disease process and it's not allergies, so it's most likely a hormonal issue. I made her spay appt and cutting her down just seemed to make it so final









Please keep in mind that I have never use clippers before and I'm hair retarded! 

[attachment=18301:attachment]

Lucy last week (with her tongue sticking out) and Caddy frolicking in my sister's backyard, wet grass and all

[attachment=18302:attachment]
Lucy smiling 

[attachment=18303:attachment]

And the poor unfortunate haircut I inficted on my poor dog. I have trimmed up some of the scraggly pieces already and shortened the beard/ears because with how fine boned she is, this cut makes her head look ENORMOUS!! 


But yeah! I get to order CLOTHES again!!! Wahoo!! sooo many fun things I can do with her now as a pet again that I wasn't able to with a show coat! OMG she can wear a COLLAR again!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!! you actually went through with it! i'm so proud of you!









you did a *great* job, stacy!









i hope her hair loss issues are sorted out.... hopefully the spay will alleviate them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Lucy has such a pretty face and the cut will be so easy to maintain! I love her smile in the "smiling picture"!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She looks great Stacy!!

I am so sorry about Lucy's problem...But she is adorable..

You did a Great job..
ANDREA~


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

She still looks cute . I forgot to mention , my last Maltese x shih tzu would lose hair in the exact same places as Lucy after a heat , when Tess was fixed the problem disappeared . Female dogs lose quite a bit of hair when they are pregnant , especially on their chests , it makes it easier for puppies to feed . I'll bet the problem is hormonal . Sarah


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Gosh, i did not know she had it...









she is SO SO beautiful though, hair short or long... just gorgeous!









and i know what you mean about the clothes, i keep Lady with short hair just for that... it is just too bad to have a Maltese without being able to dress her up in little dresses!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

she is still absolutely cute! glad the biopsy came back with no real issues!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It's great news that she doesn't have any health issues! thank goodness! re: Lucy's coat - oh, I know you've had a hard time with this.







but i think she looks *precious*. she look SO soft! not a bad job your first time using clippers!







My first experience with clippers was with my own hair and we're talking EXTREMELY unfortunate!







you're doing a great job focusing on the good stuff. you WILL have alot of fun with the little princess. you can buy her lotsa clothes and pretty collars, etc! Even if you don't like Lucy's haircut, be sure and tell her she's GORGEOUS everyday. you can't have her thinking you're ashamed of the way she looks!







Do you have anymore pictures you can share after you shortened up her face and beard? She's such a cutie-patootie!
The picture of her smiling in your post makes me swoon!







Please give her and Miss Caddy some good cuddling for me.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Well, I did it. I cut down Lucy's coat and blended in her bald spots. The biopsy results came back for the skin biopsy she had and were basically unconclusive. Her extreme hair loss was not caused by any major disease process and it's not allergies, so it's most likely a hormonal issue. I made her spay appt and cutting her down just seemed to make it so final
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it is hormonal, Princess a beautiful female I had grown coat on for a year and she was ready to enter the 2002 Evergreen Specialty blew her coat, days later she came into heat..she went thin on head and chest. Lucy is a beauty and her hair will grow again.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Stacy, I've been on vacation and don't know what has happened to Lucy. I will read past posts and catch up but I'm sorry that you and she have had to go through this. You must be very disappointed not to be able to show her. On the other hand, she is a beautiful girl and she came into your life to be your companion so that much has not changed. I am thankful that it doesn't seem to be a big medical problem.......


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucy's still a cutie. You did well with the clipppers. I just wanted to mention another possible cause for hair loss. I have a Golden Retriever who has cyclical or seasonal alopecia. Her hair usually gets very thin in late Fall/Early Spring. The cyclical alopecia hair loss occurs when the days become shorter/or for some reason she doesn't get exposed to as much sun. Sadie's hair loss is more generalized, and from looking at the pictures, Lucy's appears to be more spotty. 




Joy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She looks precious!







How could she not?!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I know you are disappointed, but she is still a fabulously adorable dog. She probably feels a lot better with a shorter coat. I know Coco hates all the brushing.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

You are very brave indeed. I have clippers (for my Toy Poodle) and after two years, they're still in the box. She looks adorable. Did you leave bells on her ankles?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, she looks adorable!







I hope spaying takes care of the problem.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!!! look at that pretty girl...She looks super cute even with that short hair









by the way, you did a great job


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Lucy will always be beautiful & I bet she doesn't mind at all that her hair is short.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, Lucy is adorable!!! It'll just take you a little bit to get used to her with short hair. She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Lucy looks adorable! Just think of the wardrobe she can now have! Great job on the haircut!

ginny


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Short hair or long, Lucy is a winner in my book. I hope the hair loss problem turns out to be hormonal, and that spaying will clear it up.





















's to Lucy and to Caddy.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She looks adorable







I can`t wait to be able to put clothes on them LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for all the nice comments on Lucy's new do! I admit that I wasn't planning on cutting her down just yet, I was just playing with the clippers and trying to trim her rear up and made a 'whoops' cut. You know what though? After making that first cut, albeit accidental, it was almost liberating to continue it, LOL! I have more work to do it on it to clean it up but at least I can't blame anyone but myself if she looks silly. I can't get over how tiny she is though! 

I'm very disappointed not to be able to show her but I can honestly say I've learned a lot growing her out. And I am so thankful to her breeder to her willingness to change her registration, that was very awesome of her to do. 

Ok, better go order some hoodies for my poor shivering dog, LOL! I actually turned up the heat for her last night. It was sad to see her sitting in her bed shivering!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I like her hair cut. you even gave her a cool style







I always liked Lucy in puppy cut







oh did I say you are so brave to use the clippers?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> After making that first cut, albeit accidental, it was almost liberating to continue it, LOL! I can't get over how tiny she is though![/B]


My same experience.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I like her hair cut. you even gave her a cool style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well see, I was trying for this cut (which I think is the cutest cuts I've ever seen, LOL)
[attachment=18313:attachment]

This is one of my Myspace friends and I sure hope she doesn't mind me sharing her pic! If so, I'm sorry!! I just love this cut and the picture and now I can see Lucy is going back to the grooming table, LOL! Oh she'll be so thrilled. NOT.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Stacy you did a GREAT job - first time or not. I really want to see the photos of her now with a shorter beard, too. I think the puppy cuts look great with short beards -- it takes MONTHS off of a girl.









When is Lucy's spay date - let us know so we can keep her in our thoughts for a quick recovery.








and butt sniffs you know where from Noelle.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

So cute








Bella was shaved after her patella surgery and its such a shock at first how different and small they feel, but Bella's hair grew back in sooooo soft. I'm keeping her at two inches just because I fell in love with the cut overnight almost. I think you picked a really cute haircut.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww SB is in a similar hair cut. Its like she just had her coat change about a month ago. It was awful so we just gave up. She had lots of fluff it took about 2 hours to get it done. You did a really good job on her. She still looks adorable.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Lucy looks beautiful with long and short hair!!! You did a good job.

I know what is like to have to cut all that hair off and start over. Poptart was sick and I had to shave him down to last week. But it will grow back, I just can't wait until it does, because he looks beautiful with long hair!!

I glad Lucy had nothing serious and hopefully spaying her will do the trick. My mom's border collie had the same problem, she was going bald in places. She is now spayed and her coat and nice and thick again.
I hope all goes well with Lucy, she is such a sweetie!!!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw this picture. That is the cutest cut I have seen!!!! Wow that is so cute, she made her look so small and dainty and cute all at the same time!!









If Poptart wasn't a boy, I would try this cut out on him, lol!!!


----------

